#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Looking for "off the beaten track"-tips Singapore

## dhans

We will be visiting Singapore with the family for 4 days beginning of August. We're not Sentosa/Movieland tourists, so some alternative suggestions would be highly appreciated.

Hans

----------


## baldrick

night safari might not be off the beaten track , but it is worth doing

all of my other tips would not be family orientated  :Smile:

----------


## slimboyfat

It's a fairly small island so most of the tracks are fairly well beaten here I'm afraid

I can only suggest:

Sungei Boloh Wetlands Reserve 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sungei...etland_Reserve 

I have probably done a thread on it here in the past too. Oh yes I have - here https://teakdoor.com/singapore-forum/...s-reserve.html (Singapore - Sungei Buloh Wetlands Reserve)

Pulau Ubin
Pulau Ubin, Singapore: how to get there, what to see, do and more

On the east side of the island, East Coast Park, Changi Village are very nice and not necessarily on every tourist's to-do list.
Even where I live now on the west side, you could come for a walk around the Chinese and Japanese Garden.

Oh and if you want to catch pretty much all the sights for your wife's FB or whatever  then I can recommend one of the Singapore river boat tours. I took one last week from Boat Quay as my wife's friend and daughter was visiting us from Thailand and they got some great shots of Marina Bay Sands, the Merlion, the city skyline and all that bollocks that you need to show you have been in Singapore.

If you have any further info on what off the beaten track means to you then I will be pleased to assist, having lived in Singapore for 22 years or so.

----------

